# Spider bite



## WAgal (Oct 13, 2007)

This AM my lab pup was just fine. Then about mid morning she was limping. She had been outside twice but not for very long either time. About the time I was going to take her for her walk she was to the point of not being able to put weight on the front paw. I looked it over very well and couldn't see anything wrong. I called the vet and made an appt. and they were thinking maybe a bee sting. By the time I took her to the vet I could see swelling on top of her paw and she wasn't feeling well at all. At the vet the first thing she did was shave her foot. There was a break in the skin but no abcess. Then she took a couple x-rays and they were both fine. She also took Sage's temp and that was normal. After all that she looked closer at the break in the skin and thinks she might have been bit by a spider, possibly a black widow. This makes sense as besides a paw that hurts like heck she is very sickly acting. Since we got home she has not moved much and has been in the same spot for about 4 hours. I was sent home with antibiotics and anti-inflamatories. I have been putting a cold compress on the paw at intervals. it has swollen more since coming home. I will be calling the vet in the AM if she isn't any better. 

Have any of you had any experience with this type of a bite in your dogs?

ETA: You can see pics of her paw on my blog. The link is below Sage's pics. She is still on the green rug at this writing as she is in the pic.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

wow 
poor baby her paw sure dose look sore
i have never delt with anything like that 
but like you said if she is no better take her back to the vet
jamie


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I found this and it's pretty much what they did when I got bit by a brown recluse. Nasty little suckers! I hope Sage starts to feel better vey soon. Keeping her from moving around might be a good thing for now at least. The medications may also make her drowsy. 
http://www.ehow.com/how_2105210_treat-pet-spider-bite.html


----------



## WAgal (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks Jaime! I haven't dealt with anything like this either.



TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I found this and it's pretty much what they did when I got bit by a brown recluse. Nasty little suckers! I hope Sage starts to feel better vey soon. Keeping her from moving around might be a good thing for now at least. The medications may also make her drowsy.
> http://www.ehow.com/how_2105210_treat-pet-spider-bite.html



The vet mentioned the brown recluse and possibly even a scorpion. I think I live to high for a scorpion, though. Sage does love to chase bugs so maybe she tangled with a nasty one. One that bites back!! LOL! Thanks Teddie!


----------



## WAgal (Oct 13, 2007)

Well this AM she was up on all 3 legs(!!) and quite perky. I was so scared last night as she just wasn't moving. I had to roll her onto a rug and drag her to the bedroom. Sage is 9 months ald and about 65 pounds. Then I was able to half carry her outside for a potty break. The fresh air perked her up and she got back into the house on her own steam. But then she went to her bed and was out till this AM. The foot looks bad but I think the swelling is down somewhat. She is back to sleeping now after having a good breakfast but I do think she is better. I would just love to know what the heck bit her!!!


----------

